# How much does size matter to FAs



## Dravenhawk (Feb 1, 2009)

When looking at women on dating sites or in a room at a mixer event do you find yourself scanning the croud picking out the biggist girls for first consideration for dating prospects? How much does size matter given all other things considered equal? Size matters alot to me and its the first thing I gravitate to. I am just curious how other FAs feel.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Poncedeleon (Feb 1, 2009)

Her being the biggest isn't that important to me. I like big women, but pretty faces are a bit higher on my list.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2009)

Size is such a small thing when it comes to relationships as a whole in my opinion. There's just so much more to it.

Either way, I don't really believe in the "Bigger is always better" paradigm. I have ranges and groups, and if a range is met, then it's equal game :bow:. I'll hit on the 2's, the 3's, the fo's.. lol. Not that I care about numbers anyhow: Just what I see. It's something I can interpret as a perk, but it depends on the person.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 1, 2009)

Personality and self-esteem is so much higher on my list for what to look for in a women.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't really find size all too important, really. I like consider myself an equal opportunist for the most part. I'm an FA and I really am attracted BBWs and SSBBWs but that doesn't mean I wouldn't stop dead in my tracks if Scarlet Johansen walked by. I've dated women of a variety of shapes and sizes and there is plenty to appreciate about each one. I will say that I'm not a skin 'n' bones fan. Some curves are requisite. If I was into the 10 year old boy look I would have joined the clergy... ba dum bump. Now I do have to admit that I do love to see a beautiful woman grow, so when I date a thin girl there is that little thought in the back of my mind saying "wow, just think how sexy she'd be after another x amount of pounds". Not something I've ever pushed though. Thin can be just as sexy to me.


----------



## Cors (Feb 1, 2009)

Size on its own doesn't catch my eye. An unconventional dress sense or gender presentation does. A combination (eg. tattooed curvy goth chick) certainly gets my attention. 

I don't think I can date someone smaller than me though, no matter how awesome that person is.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 1, 2009)

It depends on the FA. I'm one of those luckless souls who has to live with himself after admitting that - yes, I do scan the room for the larger women when I walk in. For me that's just part of looking for the prettiest girls to be nervous about hitting on and goes along with checks for pretty faces, a full complement of digits, teeth, and appendages; etc. Size matters about as much as any other physical indicator of beauty.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> Size on its own doesn't catch my eye. An unconventional dress sense or gender presentation does. A combination (eg. tattooed curvy goth chick) certainly gets my attention.
> 
> I don't think I can date someone smaller than me though, no matter how awesome that person is.



Agreed on all counts. Especially the tattooed curvy goth chick one...:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Agreed on all counts. Especially the *tattooed curvy goth chick one*...:wubu:



Yes indeed! lol :wubu:


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 2, 2009)

> When looking at women on dating sites or in a room at a mixer event do you find yourself scanning the croud picking out the biggist girls for first consideration for dating prospects? How much does size matter given all other things considered equal? Size matters alot to me and its the first thing I gravitate to. I am just curious how other FAs feel.




I feel the exact same way. I am honest enough to admit that I gravitate to the fattest women which is kind of obvious since I am an FA. With all other things being equal a woman's body is paramount since I am not interested in being physically intimate with a skinny female. If a woman happens to be charming and blessed with a great personality but is also skinny I will gladly be her friend- but not more than that. Bring me a super fatty with a great personality and :wubu::wubu:


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> I feel the exact same way. I am honest enough to admit that I gravitate to the fattest women which is kind of obvious since I am an FA. With all other things being equal a woman's body is paramount since I am not interested in being physically intimate with a skinny female. If a woman happens to be charming and blessed with a great personality but is also skinny I will gladly be her friend- but not more than that. Bring me a super fatty with a great personality and :wubu::wubu:



I also gravitate towards the supersized women. It is not the weight or the number but rather a feel for what I find attractive. The bigger the better.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

As a ffa....distribution of fat matters most to me..:eat2:


----------



## bbwsrule (Feb 3, 2009)

Personally it is harder for me to find really large women with the right proportions, I prefer (by the standard of Dimensions) more midsize women which are quite large by society's standards.

That being said, put me in the "it's only one factor and not the most important" camp. Mutual attraction and compatible personalities are far more important if it's going to be a lasting relationship. A pretty face and warm smile look great on any woman.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 3, 2009)

Generally I go for the larger women of the bunch rather than the smaller large women. When perusing through a crowd of people with multiple fat women, my penis does the talking. However, when perusing online on dating sites and such, I still go for fat and very fat women, but it's what she says about herself that matters the most. It's impossible to know what's to come with a person you just met someone 'in real life,' whereas it's available and usable when sorting through possible potential relationship partners online.

*Shrugs* I just go for the ones that I like as a whole rather than just a few picky things.


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 7, 2009)

It's not about the number on the scale but the girth of figure that I gravitate towards regardless of actual weight. The sheer size of a woman in my book has always been what has attracted me to look initially, then check for other attributes of beauty second. I do find that I will be attracted to a slightly thinner woman with an air of confidence than a larger woman with a I'm fat and the world hates me look about her. 
Rollhandler


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm more interested in body shape and how well a woman puts herself together. My range of attraction goes from curvy to plump to supersize. different women carry weight differently so I don not put a limit on size. I'm partial to hourglass shaped women and will probably be more interested in hip and waist ratios than actual pounds. Also important to me is a sense of style in how a woman dresses. If they have all that plus a gorgeous face, no woman is too big for me.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 7, 2009)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> I also gravitate towards the supersized women. It is not the weight or the number but rather a feel for what I find attractive. The bigger the better.


i also look for the ssbbws as well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2009)

Doesn't really matter to me. If she's attractive and we hit it off, then I just go from there.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 12, 2009)

Dravenhawk said:


> When looking at women on dating sites or in a room at a mixer event do you find yourself scanning the croud picking out the biggist girls for first consideration for dating prospects? How much does size matter given all other things considered equal? Size matters alot to me and its the first thing I gravitate to. I am just curious how other FAs feel.


much like you, size is one of the first things, if not _the_ first i gravitate to, but it takes more than that to keep me interested. (god, how pompous must i sound! )
to put it simply, fat catches my attention for sure. but it takes more than fat to _keep_ me interested.


----------



## jakub (Feb 12, 2009)

Bigger the better, but high IQ and pretty face is (was) required also


----------



## Mishty (Feb 12, 2009)

I've always wondered about this....
I have friends that like a petite lady, but from time to time date the willowy taller girls, and sometimes my fat-phobic friends even date plump girls. So, seeing that _some_ men(FAs) don't zone in on the poundage is kinda nice I guess.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 12, 2009)

99% of the time bigger is better. I find smaller women attractive, but a fat lady will always make me say to myself : " she is so hot!!"


----------



## shin_moyseku (Feb 13, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> 99% of the time bigger is better. I find smaller women attractive, but a fat lady will always make me say to myself : " she is so hot!!"



i agree 200% with him. size does matter, that makes you a FA or maybe a SA but i always look for the biggest ladies in the place can`t help it.


----------



## mp7251 (Feb 13, 2009)

Normally as we get older we all add some weight, so when I was younger size wasn't a significant issue to date someone. I've always gravitated to the SSBBW pear shape at first sight but then they must have a cheerful disposition and not be self-loathing for it to be a lasting relationship. Now, as I'm older, I don't have the years to wait for a BBW to become a SSBBW (by her choice) so I do pretty much head straight to the SSBBWs. The personality requirements stay the same.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 13, 2009)

As I've said many times the big parts gotta come with big smarts. On top of that she has to have that ineffable quality that makes you wonder what it would be like to spend the rest of your life, not just tonight with her. What is it that makes her not just interesting but fascinating? Add the _very_ rare quality of being willing to put up with me and as long as she's at least 500lbs I'm good to go.  Just kidding about the last one but I think this helps explain why I'm no longer in the relationship game? I've got no bait for the kinda fish I like. :eat2:


----------



## dedhart (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah like the above poster says, as I've gotten older seems I look for sizable women above all else more and more. The "don't want to wait for BBW to become SSBBW" might be a factor, but I think it's more like "once you've had fat, you don't go back" I can admire beauty in a skinny girl for sure but it's not the same, it just doesn't turn me on like the sight of a big girl.


----------



## bdog (Feb 14, 2009)

My last two girlfriends were plus-sized. I recently dated a thin girl (well, average with some curves) because we had a great emotional connection. Also, it made me feel more manly because I was so much bigger and stronger than she was. However, I didn't really worship her, or want her that much sexually, and she actually ended things with me because she wanted me to want her more. I thought with time maybe I could get used to her body, and I think she hoped that, too, but it didn't work out. 

I think there's a lot of factors in attraction and there's no formula for me. It is difficult, though, to find someone who is well proportioned, plus sized, put-together, smart, and beautiful, but that's what I'm looking for. 

Anyway, size is very important, and too thin is a deal breaker, but you need everything else there too in order to have a good relationship.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I just say..that I'm really impressed with all your answers...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 15, 2009)

shin_moyseku said:


> i agree 200% with him. size does matter, that makes you a FA or maybe a SA but i always look for the biggest ladies in the place can`t help it.



right ,I cant help it either, big girls rock!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Fan (Feb 19, 2009)

jakub said:


> Bigger the better, but high IQ and pretty face is (was) required also



Hmm it is true super fat is super Sexy - and Fat & Sex go together but there could be situations where other factors might out point the set formula. Think about it -- sometimes a unique situation could happen, now your tipping point is different than mine - but there could be a girl who can push other buttons, pull other strings, and make things work differently. Ok a super Fat lady would be involved but there are unmentionable things that just might happen, you know. :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

To me,size is not a terribly important issue-though I obviously notice a larger woman in a group,it's when we communicate and get to know each other that is important to me,not neccessarily if she happens to be pretty,or very big. Look over to her-she could be a plain looking woman,but go ahead and talk to her.She just might be the nicest gal you've ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, the size of the woman your dating should only matter to her. If she likes herself for however large or small she is then i'm happy to be with her, though were i to be with a woman who was lacking in self-esteem or simply doesn't like being who she is, then i'd be less attracted to her.


----------



## ssbbwuk (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish there were more people with the 'bigger is better' attitude near me.


----------



## frankjoemark (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure there is you're just not looking hard enough


----------



## bigmac (Feb 26, 2009)

When I was single and on the prowl the biggest girls always caught my attention first. However, I never had a relationship with a really large SSBBW and seemed to end up with girls on the BBW/SSBBW cusp. So I guess Im not a totally dedicated FA  I gravitate to the largest girls who dont require the effort and compromise that dating a true SSBBW does.

Also smart, successful girls with cute faces, long brown hair and button noses ROCK! (Im married to a 320lb social worker who had a 4.0 GPA in college and all the rest).


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Feb 26, 2009)

i think i pick out the bigger women, though it dosent matter wiether there big or small if we get along then we get along.


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 26, 2009)

I do look for size first, and my ideal woman is a big girl who is somewhere at or between okay and happy with being big. That said, that isn't all I look for. I won't ignore a smaller woman with a great personality, and I won't stay with a big or fat woman if her personality doesn't mesh with mine. 

As an example, I loved to massage my last girlfriend so I could feel all of her lovely fat, but the personality click just wasn't there, so it didn't last long.


----------



## elflaco (Feb 27, 2009)

As long as she is good looking, has a pretty smile and nice energy, I'll be attracted to her!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 28, 2009)

bigmac said:


> I gravitate to the largest girls who don’t require the effort and compromise that dating a true SSBBW does.



God forbid that effort and compromises are made, ever.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> God forbid that effort and compromises are made, ever.



Agreed,Valentine-aren't you supposed to sacrifice or compromise things in the name of love?
That's what I figured,anyway.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 28, 2009)

bigmac said:


> I gravitate to the largest girls who don’t require the effort and compromise that dating a true SSBBW does.
> (I’m married to a 320lb social worker who had a 4.0 GPA in college and all the rest).



How thrilled your wife must be to know that she doesn't require too much effort or compromise from you. Words like that just make a girls heart sing! Seriously, :doh: doesn't even begin to cover it!

As for all the rest of you lovely men - I've been really interested by your answers - oh, and I'm single! Lol

Tracey xx


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 1, 2009)

I too am loving most of the answers I've read here...lol and I second what Bea Bea says...
<~~~ single here also! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have always wanted to be known as one of those lo' maintenance bitches....:wubu:


----------



## Victim (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd like to say I'm bi sizual because it would make me more accepting, which is what I'd WANT to be, but I'm not. I'm hardwired FA. I've been in FA heaven for the past 20 years with my SSBBW, and look forward to the next 20. Maintenance 'issues' and all...


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if I could have real sex with a skinny woman? :wubu: I'm a 100% FA and I really love the fact that my gf is fat. She has known from the beginning that I was looking for a fat woman.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 4, 2009)

Size isnt' that important. As long as she is squishy and confident, I'm quite happy.

My g/f is awesome, she dresses so well, and loves to show off her ample booty. I LOVE it!

But its the confidence that really gets me going. The strength that she has to have to flaunt a big butt in a society that attacks big women everytime I turn around, is amazing!


----------



## sobie18 (Mar 12, 2009)

For me, it's the whole package you have to evaluate, not just the size.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 12, 2009)

I go with along the lines of what the poster before me said.

I gravitate toward personality over looks. If a 150 pound girl and a 350 pound girl stood next to each other, looks wise I'd date the 350 pounder. However, if the 350 pounder is a complete and total bitch (there are quite a few) and the 150 pound woman is a sweetheart, is friendly to family and friends and can keep up with bills....I'd date her in 2 seconds.

However if you turn it around and the 350 pound girl is the nice girl who's friendly to everyone, I'd date HER just as fast.

Race, culture, background....doesn't matter. Size....doesn't matter, its all about the heart and what's inside. If she's got the personality of a bitchy trout, I'm not interested.

That's just my preference though, I don't speak for anyone but myself.


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave (Mar 18, 2009)

For me there are four qualities: personality, curves aka weight distribution, face and total size. I seek all four qualities blending together in harmony with one another. If something is missing, something is not right. Size matters no question, but so does everything else. If her personality is questionable, I'll get uncomfortable and leave. At the same time if the weight is too low and not where I'd like it, something in the bedroom may be missing. I apologize if that makes me sound like a jerk. Can't control what I like. I don't need to explain the value of a pretty face because it's something that can't be explained with words, you gotta feel it to know it.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

Size isn't the most important thing for me. Sure I'd look for big women when I was dating, but if I met a skinny girl who had a great personality and was fun to be around, I wouldn't discriminate. 

Size plays a part when it comes to FAs, but it shouldn't be the MAIN part. If I had to choose between a 6'2 600lb woman with a shitty personality and a 5'8" 230lb woman who was a joy to be with, I'd pick the smaller one in a heartbeat. While there would be some initial attraction with the bigger woman, it would all go away once I found out what a bitch they were. 

That's just how I am though.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I go with along the lines of what the poster before me said.
> 
> I gravitate toward personality over looks. If a 150 pound girl and a 350 pound girl stood next to each other, looks wise I'd date the 350 pounder. However, if the 350 pounder is a complete and total bitch (there are quite a few) and the 150 pound woman is a sweetheart, is friendly to family and friends and can keep up with bills....I'd date her in 2 seconds.
> 
> ...



I figured someone would mention something like that. That's what I get for not reading the entire thread first.


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Size doens't matter to me either nor does race or anything else. I do feel she must be intellegent (being able to hold a conversation) and a cute face and nice teeth.

Someone nice and wholsesome who has a sense of humor and a good head on her shoulders. The *substance* of the person is what is most important not the size or the color.


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave (Mar 21, 2009)

Rahero2k3 said:


> Size doens't matter to me either nor does race or anything else. I do feel she must be intellegent (being able to hold a conversation) and a cute face and nice teeth.
> 
> Someone nice and wholsesome who has a sense of humor and a good head on her shoulders. The *substance* of the person is what is most important not the size or the color.



You're a better man than me, dude. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Victim (Mar 21, 2009)

My problem is after 20 years with the same woman I can be somewhat attracted to others, but nobody else even comes close now.


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not looking for dates these days but if I were I would be looking for a girl who is not only hugely cute and cutely huge but more importantly she is comfortable with being that way. I love big girls who love being big girls.


----------



## collared Princess (Mar 26, 2009)

I think plumpers are hot..wait was this just for guys to answer?


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am more into pear shape women, so I look into the size of their butt, legs, thighs and hips first, then I will check her face to see how pretty it is, then I see if I can find what kind of attitude she has and how intelligent she might be. I more or so I look at the attitude and personality as my overall decision whether I could approach her or not. I am still a virgin, but not looking for anybody on hear yet.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 27, 2009)

Size matters only to some extent for me, yeah, i'd love a really big girl, but the most important thing is that she be intelligent, funny, and have a pretty face. The face is the most important physical feature for me, after that it's pretty much all gravy.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, seeing i have such a sexy, intelligent, beautiful ssbbw girlfriend..i cant even consider this question.
Ok, has she stopped reading yet? Ok.
When i was single, i have to admit if i was out clubbing i would totally scan the room looking for the bigger girls to chat up drunkenly (lucky them). So mostly i would spend the night with the faghags (i know this isnt a pc term but i cant think of the one butch said that was better..) and their queers. gah! I certainly think i am bi-fatual (i'm not attracted to skinny people often but have different ranges of people on the fat spectrum i can be attracting to). Though i am less bi-sizual than i used to be when i was younger.. Though maby this is because i'm fatter so if people are smaller than about 15 st ish i dont actually see them as being fat.. who knows. If i'm honest if there was some sort of monozygotic twin study where one twin was 250lbs and the other 350lbs.. i think my eyes may wander to the later though.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well, seeing i have such a sexy, intelligent, beautiful ssbbw girlfriend..i cant even consider this question.
> Ok, has she stopped reading yet? Ok.
> When i was single, i have to admit if i was out clubbing i would totally scan the room looking for the bigger girls to chat up drunkenly (lucky them). So mostly i would spend the night with the faghags (i know this isnt a pc term but i cant think of the one butch said that was better..) and their queers. gah! I certainly think i am bi-fatual (i'm not attracted to skinny people often but have different ranges of people on the fat spectrum i can be attracting to). Though i am less bi-sizual than i used to be when i was younger.. Though maby this is because i'm fatter so if people are smaller than about 15 st ish i dont actually see them as being fat.. who knows. If i'm honest if there was some sort of monozygotic twin study where one twin was 250lbs and the other 350lbs.. i think my eyes may wander to the later though.



I don't know if you would need the term "Bi-fatual" to apply to you. Even though some FAs do tend to treat the largest women the most special, there are plenty that don't treat them any different, treat them less, etc. Being an FA shouldn't' be marked by any of these types. No one said the "Bigger is always better" paradigm has to apply to everyone, or anyone for that matter.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't know if you would need the term "Bi-fatual" to apply to you. Even though some FAs do tend to treat the largest women the most special, there are plenty that don't treat them any different, treat them less, etc. Being an FA shouldn't' be marked by any of these types. No one said the "Bigger is always better" paradigm has to apply to everyone, or anyone for that matter.


i think i am bi-fatual. I can be attracted to different sizes of fat people. Bi-sexual people are still bi-sexual if they have a preference of one sex over the other. Some Fa's ONLY like women over a certain size. This doesnt apply to me so i consider myself bi-fatual.


----------



## zanza (Mar 30, 2009)

hmmmm.......

I guess size doesn't matter as much to me in the long run, although I guess am pretty open when it comes to that even though I suppose size might be one of the things that grabs my attention at first.

but I having a nice face, and having enough in common to really talk about something is top on my 'list' in the end


----------



## GregW (Mar 30, 2009)

My preference is due to texture - specifically soft. And there is certainly a general correlation between softness & size, but it all gets back to texture.

There are *many* other qualities involved, but that's another series of posts.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 31, 2009)

So I'm wondering where all the FA's are in my area


You know the ones who are attracted to fat chicks, but the size isn't the only thing that they are interested in.


----------



## blackghost75 (Apr 5, 2009)

Let's just say this,that my bbw/ssbbw radar is always on As long as she's a bbw or ssbbw thats what matters to me


----------



## Dravenhawk (Apr 6, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> So I'm wondering where all the FA's are in my area
> 
> 
> You know the ones who are attracted to fat chicks, but the size isn't the only thing that they are interested in.



I keep asking myself where are all the BBWs in south central California. BBWs I have found here either want to diet, get thier stomach stapled, or get a lap band -- ultimatly want to lose those marvelous curves. Where is the girl who wouldnt mind staying fat or the girl who is bent on gaining weight as much as those here are bent on losing weight.

Dravenhawk


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not turned on by size per se, certainly not the numbers. I think it's ridiculous to put women into categories according to arbitrary numbers. The biggest part of the attraction to women of size and substance for me isn't so much how large they are, either by dress size or weight, the attraction is how much do women of size and substance accept themselves.

This is where inner beauty comes in. A woman who is 5'9" and who weighs say 200 pounds may not even be considered a BBW, but if she likes herself and is proud of her body, I find that highly attractive. Whereas a woman who is 5'2" and weighs 375 pounds may be regarded as a SSBBW, but if she doesn't really LIKE what she sees in the mirror, then that dislike radiates from her.

So it's not so much how much as it is, how happy!


----------



## petunia805 (May 19, 2009)

bigmac said:


> When I was single and on the prowl the biggest girls always caught my attention first. However, I never had a relationship with a really large SSBBW and seemed to end up with girls on the BBW/SSBBW cusp. So I guess Im not a totally dedicated FA  I gravitate to the largest girls who dont require the effort and compromise that dating a true SSBBW does.
> 
> Also smart, successful girls with cute faces, long brown hair and button noses ROCK! (Im married to a 320lb social worker who had a 4.0 GPA in college and all the rest).



See, this is why I love you.:smitten:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 19, 2009)

I'll have to throw my hat in the ring with those that say size isn't necessarily an issue. Now, I will admit to being on the lookout for a BBW when I'm about. I try my best to flirt with all women simply because its how I get over my natural insecurities. However, if I see a cute BBW, I will try and my damnedest to talk to her in some way or at least smile her way. As the saying goes, the most they can say is 'No' (well, thats not technically true as they could shriek 'Hell no', spray you with mace/pepper spray and/or taze you). 

Mostly I look at a woman's face (yes, I also look at their boobs, I can't help myself). Then there is long hair.....I just seem to absolutely turn into a blithering, drooling jackass when I see a woman with long hair. The perfect girl for me: a cute face, BBW with long black or reddish-brown hair, blue or green eyes, big boobs and a sweet voice. I've seen a couple locally and if they said 'Jump off the Pithlachascotee Bridge for me', my dumb ass would probably do so.


----------



## StarWitness (May 19, 2009)

A fat man (also tall and broad-shouldered) is more likely to attract (and keep) my attention than a slim man, but it's ultimately not a deciding factor for me. The various men I've crushed on, dated, had sex with, and fallen in love with have ranged from petite to massive.


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 20, 2009)

For the sake of this thread, I'm going to put aside other considerations like personality, sense of humor, intelligence, etc., and just focus on the physical aspect.

When it comes to physical attraction, size isn't the most important thing for me at all. I'm highly attracted to many smaller girls, as well as many big girls. That's largely because the main things I'm drawn to are pretty faces, and I'm also somewhat of a pear-shape lover, and both big, medium, and small girls can rock nice booties, hips, and thighs (though obviously in totally different ways).

But in the majority of cases, there's no denying that I'm going to be more attracted to a woman with curves than a woman who's more on the really skinny side, again, if we neglect all other aspects besides the physical. I WOULD want to see the bigger girl carrying herself with confidence...it really doesn't do much for me when a girl of any size carries herself without any, kind of turns me off. It's not particularly important if the girl's a full-fledged BBW or not, but this gentlemen most definitely prefers curves.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 21, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> Her being the biggest isn't that important to me. I like big women, but pretty faces are a bit higher on my list.



Yep, I look at a bbw's/ssbbw's face first and foremost. I usually do tend to go for ssbbw though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 21, 2009)

mithrandirjn said:


> It's not particularly important if the girl's a full-fledged BBW or not, but this gentlemen most definitely prefers curves.




Muffin tops are tasty, but I'd prefer a couple of rolls.


----------

